# Tuscany?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Does anyone have any wonderful secrets regarding great sites (for an RV) in Tuscany, near the sea for 3 weeks in March/April? Distance-wise, it's a lot nearer than Alicante, and we're wondering if we should be considering exploring?

Thanks,

Dougie.

*FOOTNOTE* All Tuscany sites I've looked at in the ACSI book seem not to open until 1st April.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

I think you may be going too early. The one we go to, Baia Verde, doesn't open until later in April.

My only "tip" for what it's worth is you will be able to visit Sienna in your RV. There's a parking area for coaches (and places for MH's)within walking distance of the centre. I think it was 10 euros a night.

Suggest you speak to Eddied.

Ian


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Camping International near Florence.
Like being in Clumber Park

A bit twisty at the top of site so should enquire re length of your rv.
Easy bus into Florence
dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*ACSI*

According to the ACSI 2009 DVD there are 4 mainland Campsites open from 1st March - 30th April that are in the Campingcard Scheme.

12 if you exclude the Camping Card Option

That is the 2009 Disc!

Italy, like France being a predominantly Catholic Country, I think you will find many will open at the end of March ready for Easter. Italian motorhomers/Caravaners are out in droves at this Holiday Period Then you will find Italians will be packed in like sardines, I know from experience. 
On one site in San Remo, still packed full on Easter Monday, they suggested we could stay on the carpark with no EHU for €50. We left and drove over the border to quieter France and stayed for €15 per night.

So beware of the Prices!

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toscana*

How far into Toscana are you venturing?

There is a good site at Sarteano near Chianciano Terme - the place for the spa and mud baths etc. Been there! LOL

Camping LeSoline is open all year and is off the "old road" from Siena. www.lesoline.it - they do long stay discounts and will haggle.

There is also a Sosta near, from where you can get the train to Rome or Florence should you wish.

Also worth a look.....

Pisa, Lucca, San Genignano, Montepulciano for wine if you want some, Chianciano for the spas and nooky etc

Russell


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for all that.

Russell, what's a Sosta? As for nooky, we generally take our own. 

We haven't made any decisions where in Tuscany (or even indeed IF Tuscany - it was just an idea to explore). We would prefer a coastal site, but not a prerequisite.

Am I right in thinking the route from France would be via the Mont Blanc tunnel?

Dougie.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Tuscany March/April*

 Buon giorno Dougie,
a sosta is like a French aire de service, i.e. a place where you can park up and overnight with your R.V., with varying degrees of services available; from simply parking to grey/black waste disposal, fresh water, and EHU. The ones with all the works are often privately run and referred to as an 'area attrezzata'. To find them can reccomend www.camperonline.it under the heading 'sosta' or
www.turismoitinerante.it.
Coming to your original questions, it is a bit early. There are planty of places/sites open, but the weather will still be relatively cool. Taking averages for the most southerly province in Toscana - Grosseto, March min 5 degrees/max 15 degrees, April min 7 degrees/max 18 degrees.
March ave. rainfall 58 mm. April average rainfall 50 mm. Average humidity for both months around 70%. Have mentioned Grosseto because it is also the province with some pleasant areas and good seaside campsites open all year round, or at least from March onwards.
To check these out go to www.camping.it click on Toscana/Tuscany, and then province of Grosseto. Areas of particular interest are ther Argentario peninsula with the towns of Porto Ercole, Porto Santo Stefano, and Orbetello - all these have campsites.
A little further north is Castiglione della Pescaia and Punta Ala, also well equipped with sites.
You woulkd then need to go much further north, and consider the long flat stretch of sandy coastline that goes from Pisa to Massa Carrara, and includes Viareggio, Lido di Camaiore, Marina di Pietrasanta (all province of Lucca in searches). Viareggio is particularly well equipped with campsites, whilst both Pisa and Lucca have excellent 'soste' (plural of sosta).
Inland Tuscany, as mentioned on other posts, has also plenty of campsites and soste available all year round.
Just beware over Easter that Good Friday is not a bank holiday day, but notwithstanding there will be a lot of traffic on the roads; and every city, town, and village becaomes impassable after 18:00 when the hooded 'brotherhood of death' processions take to the streets. Easter Saturday is a day of heavy traffic, but all shops/supermarkets will be open (but not banks or public offices). Easter Sunday is the end of Lent, the main holiday, and a day of morning processions followed by Gargantuan Easter lunches based on lamb and sweetmeats.
Easter Monday is best not to try to go anywhere, the whole country takes to the road to picnic at the seasside or in the country; whatever the weather.
You will enjoy it; but as a policeman will probabaly despair at Italian road manners and intepretations of the law!  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Route to Tuscany*

 You mention Mont Blanc Tunnel. No, I wouldn't go that way. I would tend to advise the Russell Route, except that from Calais I would turn right at Dunkerque and head for Lille and enter Belgium from there; heading Mons - Charleroi - Namur. At Metz I would stay on the A4 autoroute to Strasbourg with an RV. Then on to Basel - Luzern - Gothard Tunnel. From the Gothard to Chiasso, enter Italy at Como on the A9 autostrsada. In Italy not really much option but to use toll autostrade to make any progress. A9 Como - Milano; A1 Milano - Piacenza - Parma.
A15 Parma - La Spezia. From La Spezia you can explore the 5 Terre by train. You would then coast Tuscany using the A12 which where it expires at Rossignano merges into the SS1 Via Aurelia - mainly dual carriageway all the way down to Civitavecchia. I'll be doing that route from here to Carrara tomorrow to visit Tourit motorhome show, so I'll keep an eye open for anything new that might interest you.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Some cracking advice from Eddie there.

There is a huge sosta at Pisa, no probs with an RV..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1016

Lucca is a must, you should fit in the munipal sosta with an rv..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3011

...there is also another private one up the road called Il Serchio but unfortunately you wont fit on that one.

Don't forget to use the MHF Database for other entries in the region...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Tuscany

Agree with Eddie, forget Mont Blanc and go down through Belgium, Lux, Switzerland and the San Gottard.

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Route*

"The Russell Route" - I like it!

Calais - Ostend - Brussels - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz - Strasbourg - Colmar - Swiss border @ Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard - Chiasso - Milano - Bologna - Florence.

The Metz - Strasbourg is toll payable, or you can go toll free via Metz Airport and Chateau Salins.

I used to turn right at Dunkerque and enter Belgium via Lille, but the road surface on the A25 is so bad, I now pass it by!

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Russell, I think you'll find Dunkirque-Lille largely resurfaced.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*A25*

My last journey was December 2008 and it was like a camels back!

Russell


----------

